# Strange behaviour.



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

My Pickles and Amos seem to not be getting along. About 2 months ago one of them had a UTI. It was treated through medicine in their water. There's been no more blood in the shed since medicine was given.

Both of them have always been great with using their loo. For the past month or more, someone (I think it's Amos) has been piddling and pooping all over the place. I often have to change their bedding daily which is costly.

I think they might be fighting as every time I see Amos he is on the step to the top shelf on his own. He looks depressed. Sometime he's on the steps and Pickles is on the top shelf - I've never seen her there before. I am not sure what is going on. Pickles is definitely the dominate bunny. I was cleaning their loos just now and I had the 1/2 & 1/2 door open and I heard them chase.

I don't know what to do about my wee Amos. I am feeding him on the steps and have pt a loo up there too. Could any of this have to do with the UTI r perhaps something else. I can bear to see him looking sad and all alone. This has been going on for about 2 weeks now.
Thanks x


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you make sure you change your clothes and wash your hands inbetween looking after your foster bunny and Pickles and Amos?
If they can see, smell (even on you) or can hear him you could be getting referred aggression between your pair especially if the foster bunny isn't neutered.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Crikey Bernie, I didn't know that could happen!! I wash my hands many times a day but I do not change my clothes. Problem is that I am in and out of the shed at least 10 times a day - even more. The foster bunny, Marley is neutered. He was neutered about 3 weeks ago. He definitely cannot be heard as he's in the spare room. Surprisingly he is not very active until at night. When he comes down with me he does run about for a while and then he sleeps. Not sure why he's not active in wee hours though.
I guess I better get clothes when I see MArley or am with him. Then when I come downstairs I am best to change again. Will be a massive pain in the back-side but if it gets my two being friends again - then I most definitely will do it.
Thanks x


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

As he was only done 3 weeks ago he will still have a strong buck smell, so my guess is referred aggression. You could get some overall's (or something similar) that you put over your clothes when you handle Marley so you just have to take a layer off rather than completely changing multiple times a day


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks so much Bernie. I am so glad you told me this as it is so upsetting seeing my wee Amos on his own on the steps. Not sure where I'd get overalls but I will have to make sure I change clothes as I need this to stop.
Thanks again


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my 2 have also been pooy with eachother too I think its because there not going in their attached run so much as its wet and cold out there and are having to suffer eachothers company 24/7


----------

